# My collecton of bits to one day extract...*newbie*



## Brent (Apr 18, 2013)

hi everyone, My name is brent i live in australia.. i have been collecting bits and pieces for a couple of months now and just thought id show what i have...I am yet to try any of the methods to extract but thought i would spend a few more months collecting and reading...
My line of work gives me access to some serious junk..and i cant resist but to keep collecting....was restricted to 5 photos but there is a pile of keyboards in another photo and another 8 computers...
looking forward to reading more and giving it a go..
From readers experience would i hae enough to start and make it worth while...
Thanks for listening..
hope to chat and learn more soon..\
Brent


----------



## Brent (Apr 18, 2013)

Heres the other photos i took of my stuff....
Thanks...
Brent.


----------



## kane333 (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome to forum, Brent. You have a nice little collection started there but it's going to take a lot of those types of pins to make it worthwhile. If you want to get a better understanding of scrapping computers, I'd suggest visiting ScrapMetalForum.com and checking out the Electronics Recycling section. There are people on that fforum who have been scrapping eletronics for years. You'll get good information about what type of material has the best yields. Stay safe.


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 18, 2013)

There is no need to redirect a new member to another forum when this forum has an abundance of knowledgeable members whom have been scrapping computers, electronics and jewelry for years. Stick around here Brent. All the information you could seek is here on our forum. Start by downloading Refining Precious Metal Wastes by C.M. Hoke. Use the search bar on this forum and you will find a download for it. Read that book fully while you collect.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 18, 2013)

Brent,

Welcome to the forum. There's a lot of information to navigate here. I hope the following links will help.

First, be safe in everything you do. Before you jump into any of the processes you see discussed here, be sure you understand the potential hazards and do everything you can to minimize the risks. Read EVERYTHING in the Safety section of the forum, especially the Dealing with Waste topic. No amount of precious metal is worth jeopardizing your health or the health of those around you. 

Follow the Guided Tour created by LazerSteve. It will provide an introduction to the forum and numerous valuable links including the General Reactions List. Be sure to follow the link to his web site as he has many outstanding videos, a collection of great reference documents, and he sells a lot of the supplies needed to get started including detailed instructional DVDs. Samuel-a also has a lot of videos, guides and tutorials at his web site Gold-N-Scrap.

Download C. M. Hoke's book. There is a digital copy you can read on screen here: _Refining Precious Metal Wastes_. If you prefer a printed copy, you'll find a link to a printer friendly version in my signature line below. You'll see her book mentioned repeatedly here on the forum for good reason. It is probably the best book ever written for the beginner who wants to learn refining. It is written in layman's terms and will provide a solid foundation that will help you understand everything you read here on the forum. You'll also find a tremendous amount of information in the two Forum Handbooks compiled by aflacglobal, Forum Handbook Vol 1 and Forum Handbook Vol 2.

That should get you started. If there's something you don't understand or you get stuck, there will be someone here to help you. While you're studying, keep collecting. You'll have a bit of gold in what you have now, but different parts are best done by different methods. Take a look in the Types of PM Scrap section for more information on which parts have value.

Dave


----------



## kane333 (Apr 18, 2013)

I never meant to "redirect" a new member to another forum with the thought that "your in the wrong forum, you should be elsewhere". I know Gold Refining Forum has an abundance of information for anyone new but this is a Gold Refining Forum, not the "All the information you could seek is here on our forum" place to be...this is not an Electronics Recycling Forum. I saw it as Brent was in the same shoes I was in a few months ago probably not sure what of all this electronic scrap that can be found everywhere is worth keeping and what's not. When I first started out in this hobby, I didn't start here at GRF...I started at SMF (Scrap Metal Forum). After hanging out there and reading and listening to the experienced people there, I was eventually introduced to this forum. It wasn't a secret and no one reprimanded anyone for telling me about GRF. And an awesome forum it is. But I had to start somewhere. I never came into this hobby thinking "I'm going to start refining scrap electronics for its gold content". I started this hobby scrapping electronics. So when I saw Brent in the same boat I was in when I first started, trying to collect and gather as much as I could, I suggested he "visit", just "visit" mind you, ScrapMetalForum.com. Not "you're at the wrong site, you should be looking at this other site". That was never the intention. When I'm over at SMF (I'm a member there also) and someone comes in looking to refine the gold content from electronics, I don't tell them "you've stumbled on the correct site, there's plenty of information here about gold refining, you don't need to go any further"...I tell them to check out GRF and never once have I been reprimanded for steering a newbie away from the site. I know there are a lot of people here at GRF that also frequent SMF. Nothing wrong with that, I hope. No trade secrets that are being stolen from one site to the other, is there?


Brent, your more than welcome to check out either site as you see fit. This is an awesome site for "Gold Refining". The other site I suggested you "visit" is an excellent site to figure out what's good to keep scrap wise.

Stay Safe.

Joe


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2013)

Kane333,
The other sites' main goal is "*recycling*" whereas this sites' main goal is "*refining*". 

From the statement from the original poster, to me, it appears he wants to refine the material and not sell it as scrap. I could be wrong but he can correct me, if so needed.

*Srlaulis* was only trying to explain that there is no need for new members being told to go elsewhere because just about all the information needed to get a better understanding of refining or scrapping. Since many members here refine for a living, I'm sure they may have told him about the other site or even better yet, let him know of a scrap yard close to his location.

I've been here over a year now, and from the time I learned about this site, I knew I didn't want to go to other websites in the beginning because all it will do is cause confusion.... especially for the newbie.

Please don't take offense in what I'm saying, but I'm saying that a newbie should become familiar with this forum before being redirected to other websites, that can, and most likely will confuse the member, because one site said this and the other site said that. I have never looked at another site so far since joining here to learn about refining. I'm not about to get confused because I've successfully refined gold and silver as of now. This forum and its system works.

It would be best served to direct new members to other forums on the site to give them more of the information they're looking for, and if they're stumped on something and they ask, they'll get an answer... and in many cases withing a few minutes. The members here are true to the system and the methods taught. Why?... because it works. I'm living proof of it too.

I know we all want to explore, but as you said earlier that you're a member of the other website. Why are you here? Not needing an answer, but I know the reason, and that is they tell you about scrap and what is worth the cost or not and what to throw away, whereas here, they teach you how to recover the precious metals on and in those metals.... Two different sites altogether in what the goals are.

On an ending note: I looked up a keyword "mylars" and I looked up "keyboard mylars" and I only got 16 results on one search (I think mylars), but all in all, there was no real information on the silver content and the yields of them... not unless I missed something.

Nevertheless, this is the site to learn refining, and the other site is a place to learn what is scrap or treasure.... which you can learn both from this forum.

Kevin


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 18, 2013)

kane333 said:


> If you want to get a better understanding of scrapping computers, I'd suggest visiting ScrapMetalForum.com and checking out the Electronics Recycling section. There are people on that fforum who have been scrapping eletronics for years. You'll get good information about what type of material has the best yields. Stay safe.



Joe,

I wasn't "reprimanding" you. I was responding to the above quoted portion of your post. More specifically your comment, " If you want to get a better understanding of scrapping computers, I'd suggest visiting ScrapMetalForum.com." I, too, have an account on SMF. I am fully aware of the information there, as well as my perceived notions of the skill level of the members contributing to the electronics section. In no way, shape, or form can those members put a finger on the knowledge and skill level of our members. That is a fact. The initial impression I got when I read your above quoted post was that the knowledge and skill level of the members of this forum was inferior to those on SMF, in regards to *scrapping computers*. Again, that was my initial impression when I read what you typed. The bulk of information contained on this forum is about the topic of scrapping & refining computers and electronics....definitely when speaking on the account of yields. Directing another member to another site by saying, "to get a better understanding of scrapping computers," can possibly pose problems for the members of this site. There are a lot of things I wouldn't recommend people do, in terms of refining and scrapping, that are recommended on SMF. So when I said that there is no need to direct a new member to another site, I was saying that to hopefully prevent one of our new members from learning any poor or unwise methods. Then what could happen is our new member will create a mess with their refining and come to us with questions on how to fix their situation. It is better for them to stay here, learn what is taught here, and follow our lead. It will save them and us headaches. Furthermore, let me also say this. There is a bit of unspoken loyalty to this site, I feel, with our members. I read hundreds of posts on this forum every week. I can't recall ever reading any posts from any of our seasoned members to which they recommend any new members go to SMF or any other forum to learn about scrapping and refining. Such posts may exist on this forum, but I have yet to come across such. There is something to be said of that in the nature itself. The quality information and data exists, here on the Gold Refining Forum. There is no need to go anywhere else. Doing so, as I have said, is a gamble.

I don't think you were trying to be rude or say that this forum lacks the information Brent needs. I just wanted to jump in and point out that this forum has all the information a new member needs and then some....hundreds of years of experience in the art of refining. What you will get here, on GRF, is a professional and methodical learning structure. SMF does not offer the same thing.

Please forgive me if it seemed as though I was attacking you, personally. I was really attacking your advice. I am glad to have you and Brent here on our forum. 8) 

Steven


----------



## Brent (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I have spent nearly a year reading on the internet about gold scrapping and refining... ive looked at countless forums and watched way to many video clips...the best bit of info i got was read before asking silly questions... 
I intend on staying here at GFR, i understand where he was coming from and all is good.
My plan is to refine material for gold...and gold only...not to get rich or even make money..my eyes just love looking a gold...
ive spent hours metal detecting for gold jewlery and crevassed some rocks but i work in the skip bin industy and all day i collect skip bins full of junk...i see alot of computer and stuff thats why i started collecting them...so i guess cost me nothing in fact i get paid to collect it..
thanks guys. for all the info so far...im gong to go get reading..
Brent


----------



## kane333 (Apr 19, 2013)

I did a poor job of wording that post, I'll admit. It should have been written more along the lines as "If you would like learn more about what electronics are worth collecting for Precious Metal "Recovery", SMF has a wealth of information including pricing guides that are not readily available here at GRF. If you want to learn how to "Refine" what you've collected, GRF is the best site on the net". I see posts from new members here at GRF quite often wondering if electrolytic capacitors contain any kind of PM or if cordless phone boards are worth keeping. To avoid having new members collecting stacks of VCR's and CRT TV's and Monitors and being disappointed when they find out they now have half a garage of worthless scrap, SMF is a good site to learn from. Had I come here first before learning what was valuable and what wasn't, I'd probably still be collecting printer ribbon cable connectors and pins from desktop computers. I didn't learn through GRF that those types of connectors are worth very little per pound where as telecom type of connectors are more valuable and m edical and military grade items even more. The pricing guides and reading the posts over at SMF helped me make that decision more than anything else. I know GRF is the best site period if you want to learn how to recover and refine what you've collected so far but I've also seen some people discouraged when they throw a pound of pins into their brand new cell, pins that were recovered from desktop computers and such, wondering why they're barely getting half a gram in return. I'm not sure how many people here at GRF are aware of this but....how many new members come here looking to do their first refine and % 99 choose LazerSteves method of gold finger recovery because its the cheapest, easiest, and one of the safest. I myself am in the process, just waiting for my SMB to come in the mail for the final steps. Now....what do the new members or even the seasoned veterans do with the trimmed boards? Probably toss them into the garbage....unless they know about the members over at SMF who will pay up to $2.50 a pound for those trimmed boards. I just think the two forums sort of compliment each other. 

Steven, you are the closest member of this forum i've noticed so far. I live in the Eastern Panhandle of WV and commute to Frederick Md for work. Just sayin Howdy neighbor.


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 19, 2013)

Joe,

How far are you from Berkeley Springs, WV? My family and I go there every now and then to escape and take in the peace and quite. That area of WV/MD is a beautiful place.

I agree that there are components of each forum that can be beneficial. The sole purpose of my membership on SMF is to keep up to date on the type of scrap people are finding, where they are finding it and the potential values inside. I take that knowledge and apply it to what I study at GRF. I guess you can say I get my "where from's" at SMF and then my "how to's" at GRF. I would say I get the bulk of my intel on things other than computers and jewelry at SMF. At SMF, I can learn if a toaster has a board in it that has precious metal laden components in it without having to tear one apart myself. Then if I ever come across a junk one, I will know to scrap it out. Personally, other than that, I wouldn't use any refining techniques suggested at SMF. There is a bit of an archaic and haphazard feel that I get when I read the dialogue of their members "refining," if you can call it that, their stock. GRF offers uniformity and tried-and-true methods. That is just my dos centavos.  

Steven


----------



## yar (Apr 19, 2013)

If I may weigh in here. I am also on smf, and that is where I learned about scrap and ewaste. I have seen many times that when the topic of refining or refining processes come up and the chatter turns to using acids and other chemicals a senior member or moderators steps in and usually ends the talk and recommends the poster to check out grf if they want to talk refining and chemical processes. I have been there for two years and have seen it happen time and again and recently with a member and respected refiner on here who started explaining processes and was asked to stop. Smf doesn't promote the refining of precious metals or ewaste, and the feeling I get is that when the topic does come up, the buyers there are conspicuously silent on the subject for fear of a state secret getting out to the unwashed masses. Now over here on grf it is a completely different set of circumstances as long as you are willing to do your homework and prove to the members here that you are serious about refining. I like both of these forums and have gained a wealth of knowledge from both.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds like I should take another look around on the site and see what I can benefit from it.

Kevin


----------



## yar (Apr 19, 2013)

testerman said:


> Sounds like I should take another look around on the site and see what I can benefit from it.
> 
> Kevin



Actually there is a buyer there for silver mylar from keyboards that I believe you deal with. Also would like to say I have been watching your process on those closely and learning from your posts...thank you sir.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2013)

yar said:


> testerman said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like I should take another look around on the site and see what I can benefit from it.
> ...


Thank you Yar.

I'm almost finished on my customer's products and I'll be doing extensive experiments on the mylars, hopefully by next week. 

Also, I just joined and made a post there in that thread where they are buying mylars. It's funny because no one really knows the yields of them there and the average amount of mylars per lb. Well, I can tell you now, there's an average of 78 keyboard mylars to equal 1 lb. The same mylars that is.

Kevin


----------



## kane333 (Apr 19, 2013)

srlaulis said:


> Joe,
> 
> How far are you from Berkeley Springs, WV? My family and I go there every now and then to escape and take in the peace and quite. That area of WV/MD is a beautiful place.
> 
> ...




I live in Kearneysville, which is between Charles Town and Martinsburg. About 5 miles NW of Charles Town/Ranson. I've heard that a portion of Kearneysville is even in Berkeley County although my address is Jefferson County. I love it out here, the fresh air, I'm surrounded by cow and corn fields, 3 neighbors, NO HOA! haha. That's what we looked for when we were house hunting. NO HOA!. Therefore, i have 9 cars sitting in our yard, there are dirt bikes, four wheelers, and go karts constantly being worked on, and our pit bull doesn't get frowned upon by the neighbors. In fact, the mail lady brings him doggie treats once or twice a week, that's how well known he is around here. I'm surrounded on 2 sides by USDA land so no worries about someone building a new neighborhood here. It's peaceful and I love it out here. And we don't have to worry about locking doors out here like we did in Montgomery County, MD. Everyone knows we have a pit bull with the head the size of a television that we give car tires to as chew toys. :shock: Besides, there's always someone home at our house.


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 19, 2013)

Geez! :shock: Car tire chew toys! :shock: haha. Yeah I hate HOA's. Nothing worse than being told what and how you can use your land. If your into that kind of thing, HOA's are good...I like more freedom and privacy. I know we are planning a trip out to Berkeley Springs this summer. Maybe we can meet up and do some fishing?

Steven


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2013)

What is *HOA*? I'm guessing *H*osing , for one thing. The rest, I don't know.

Kevin


----------



## kane333 (Apr 19, 2013)

HOA=Home Owners Association. You pay yearly dues to this, what I call "Neighborhood Watch Group to have them tell you how many cars you're allowed to have in the driveway, what color you're allowed to paint your house, how tall of a fence you're allowed to install, can't leave the kids toys out in the front yard overnight, etc. And there always seems to be this one little old lady at the end of the block who walks her dog through the neighborhood snapping pics of everyones yards and homes to make sure the sheep are complying to the rules. Not for me. If I want to have a car up on jackstands with kids running all over the yard and toys everywhere, I can do that. But I'll not have some old biddy down the street complaining that I just painted my garage red. Reminds of the song by Montgomery Gentry...."I heard it through the grapevine, my new neighbors don't like my big red barn....A '47 Ford, bullet holes in the door, broke down motor in the front yard......Sayin' blah blah blah justa jackin their jaws, Gotta let it roll off of my back.....I don't give a dern what other people think....Whaddya think about that....

Not the exact lyrics but you get the gist.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2013)

kane333 said:


> HOA=Home Owners Association. You pay yearly dues to this, what I call "Neighborhood Watch Group to have them tell you how many cars you're allowed to have in the driveway, what color you're allowed to paint your house, how tall of a fence you're allowed to install, can't leave the kids toys out in the front yard overnight, etc. And there always seems to be this one little old lady at the end of the block who walks her dog through the neighborhood snapping pics of everyones yards and homes to make sure the sheep are complying to the rules. Not for me. If I want to have a car up on jackstands with kids running all over the yard and toys everywhere, I can do that. But I'll not have some old biddy down the street complaining that I just painted my garage red. Reminds of the song by Montgomery Gentry...."I heard it through the grapevine, my new neighbors don't like my big red barn....A '47 Ford, bullet holes in the door, broke down motor in the front yard......Sayin' blah blah blah justa jackin their jaws, Gotta let it roll off of my back.....I don't give a dern what other people think....Whaddya think about that....
> 
> Not the exact lyrics but you get the gist.


Well Duhhhh!  I've been thinking refining.

My bad.

I have so much on me right now, but it's no excuse for not thinking straight... or is it?

Kevin


----------



## Brent (Apr 20, 2013)

I opened up GRF this after noon and thought id check my post..."19 replies" i Yelped, Then i read the first couple and thought "bugger" no-one had actually replied to my post...then i curled up in the fetal position in the corner of my bedroom and cried....


Brent...


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 20, 2013)

Brent said:


> I opened up GRF this after noon and thought id check my post..."19 replies" i Yelped, Then i read the first couple and thought "bugger" no-one had actually replied to my post...then i curled up in the fetal position in the corner of my bedroom and cried....
> 
> 
> Brent...



You got plenty replies. You just said what you got and people commented. Now I replied too. :mrgreen:


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 20, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> Brent said:
> 
> 
> > I opened up GRF this after noon and thought id check my post..."19 replies" i Yelped, Then i read the first couple and thought "bugger" no-one had actually replied to my post...then i curled up in the fetal position in the corner of my bedroom and cried....
> ...




:lol:


----------



## kane333 (Apr 20, 2013)

srlaulis said:


> Geez! :shock: Car tire chew toys! :shock: haha. Yeah I hate HOA's. Nothing worse than being told what and how you can use your land. If your into that kind of thing, HOA's are good...I like more freedom and privacy. I know we are planning a trip out to Berkeley Springs this summer. Maybe we can meet up and do some fishing?
> 
> Steven




Sounds like a plan. I haven't got my license yet this year but will get it witin the next two or three weeks. Let me know when.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 20, 2013)

Brent said:


> Then i read the first couple and thought "bugger" no-one had actually replied to my post.


Brent,

You actually did get a couple of answers to your question before your thread got hijacked.  Such is the random nature of the forum. You'll find valuable information scattered about in every catergory of the forum, even though it may not be on topic for the category or the original thread.



Brent said:


> From readers experience would i hae enough to start and make it worth while...


You don't really have enough yet. Overall, there is enough gold that when it has all been processed it will produce a little button or at least a BB. But as I mentioned, different parts need to be separated and you'll use several different processes. AP works best for fingers. Gold plated pins are best processed in a sulfuric stripping cell. Some processors can be done in HCl crockpot, others directly in AR. ICs and flatpacks can be pyrolized, then incinerated.

It takes just as much time and effort to process a couple of ounces of fingers in AP as it does to process a couple of pounds.

Keep reading. While you're studying, keep collecting. You can tear the computers apart, pull out RAM and processors, remove flatpacks, pins, etc. Keep the different componenets separate until you build up enough quantity to make the processing worth the effort.

I hope that answers your question more completely.

Dave


----------

